# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Εργασίες Συντήρησης 23:00 - 10/9/2013

## Polyneikos

Μετά από τα προβλήματα ασφάλειας που εντοπίστηκαν τις τελευταίες 2-3 ημέρες, θα γίνουν σήμερα κάποιες εργασίες συντήρησης , από τις 23:οο μέχρι και τα χαράματα, έτσι ώστε να λύσουμε καποια θέματα από επιθέσεις που δεχτήκαμε.
Συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση, πιστέυω ότι συντομα θα ομαλοποιηθούμε...

----------


## Polyneikos

Από το πρωί της Τετάτρης το φόρουμ εχει επανέλθει, σε καποιους νωρίτερα ,σε καποιους αργότερα.Ελπίζουμε να ειναι το τελος της αναστάτωσης.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παραμένουν καποια τεχνικά προβλήματα, τα οποια προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε μέσω της τεχνικής υποστήριξης του forum.
Συγνωμη για την αναστάτωση.. :03. Thumb up:

----------

